# I took part in the making of a rock album! YAY!



## nikolas (Sep 6, 2012)

http://spyroscharmanis.bandcamp.com/

This is a greek composer, lyricist, guitarist, singer and producer. Pretty much everything in there are his own doings, except for some things: Some pianos (notably the solo in 'subconscious' and 'Our time expires' along with the strings) are my doings.

You can download the album for free, as far as I know from the above link, but if you want you can always spend at least 2 euros (3$ ???) to buy the physical CD, should you feel inclined to.

I don't know how it will tick the audience outside Greece, but I consider his music to be fabulous...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 25, 2012)

does not sound particularly greek to me...nice and eclectic...cool record


----------



## nikolas (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Craig.

Yes I should've been more clear on the type of music. It's somewhat 'prog rock' or something like that anyhow, but I was curious to see if people would feel that the production was home made and made in Greece (which usually is pretty obvious, but not in this case I think)...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 25, 2012)

not at all, feels like it could have been made in England or the states


----------

